# prescription sunglasses



## DaveG

I am looking for a new option for prescription cycling sunglasses. The last 15 years or so I have been using Bolle Parole glasses with a separate Bolle Prescription insert. Bolle has discontinued the insert and there doesn't seem to be a replacement. I have looked into one-piece prescription glasses (like the Oakleys), but I was told me prescription is too strong (bad astigmatism) for any wraparound styles. What else is out there in terms on wrap-around cycling sunglasses with an insert?


----------



## Jay Strongbow

Rudy Project has that. Never used them myself but the one guy I know who has them says they are good.


----------



## jeflemaire

Shimano does that.

Sent from my LIFETAB_P970X using Tapatalk


----------



## ExChefinMA

DaveG said:


> I am looking for a new option for prescription cycling sunglasses. The last 15 years or so I have been using Bolle Parole glasses with a separate Bolle Prescription insert. Bolle has discontinued the insert and there doesn't seem to be a replacement. I have looked into one-piece prescription glasses (like the Oakleys), but I was told me prescription is too strong (bad astigmatism) for any wraparound styles. What else is out there in terms on wrap-around cycling sunglasses with an insert?


Dave, 

Look at LibertySport sunglasses, they have a couple models that might work. Heck, my eye doctor found a pair that worked with my prescription.

Good luck!


----------



## BelgianHammer

@ExChefinMA, dang, all versions of cycling glasses at LibertySport.com are $200-$250, and that is *without* a prescription. Even worse, they kindly notify you in their descriptions of ALL lenses that "... _Prescription available through your Optical Retailer_." So the price doesn't even include ones prescription and/or you can't even order prescriptions with them, which will easily add another $100-$120. So a person is potentially looking at $300-$370 for a pair of simple cyling sunglasses with a prescription in them?

This is the problem with this today in today's cycling (or any sport) world for people who cannot wear contact lenses. With contact lenses, all cycling frames are within reach of people. But for people who cannot, for one reason and/or another (myself, my eyes have tearing duct problems and any/all contacts thus within 10-15 mins become unwearable).

I've been looking at this for years now, several times a year desperately searching the Internet for someone, something that is affordable. Affordable and yet comparable to the eye coverage you actually get with a good pair of cycling sunglasses. So far, to this day, only prescription inserts are still within affordability range.

How can one justify, when looking at prescription sunglasses without inserts, the enormous price a pair when that easily adds up to a nice high-end alu road wheelset?

Honestly, it is amd has been just crazy.

What I ended doing is like searching around for places like SportRX.com and/or even Walmart, who sell their own branded versions of sunglasses, thus drastically reducing the price, and then getting prescription sunglasses (without the annoyance of inserts) for $100-$150, which is still a lot but is a heck of a lot more palatable than $300-up to $500+ (if you go with someone like RudyProject, where you don't even know if the frames will fit your face well).

It's too bad the market is soooooooo small for inserts. Contacts rule so heavily that retailers can get away with charging outlandish prices for prescription sport sunglasses, and know that many sports people will be forced into submission when buying.

DaveG, you end up finding anything affordable, especially ones that are cycling specific, please post back here. I've been (and still do keep) looking every year, and every year I am saddened at the gouging that goes on with respect to people who can't benefit from wearing contact lenses and are forced to go the prescription insert or prescription sunglasses route. Thanks!


----------



## Srode

I have Oakley Flak Draft which aren't true wrap around, the Flak 2.0 is another option for prescription glasses from Oakley. Both are great for cycling. You could check with a place like SportRX to see if they can accommodate your prescription in one of those frames.


----------



## DaveG

The Bolles met that need for a long time. You could find the sunglasses on ebay for <$60 and the Rx adapter for maybe $25. I am not sure why they would drop this as they really don't have an alternative product. Like you, the idea of spending $300-$400 on sunglasses is not making me happy


----------



## Jay Strongbow

DaveG said:


> The Bolles met that need for a long time. You could find the sunglasses on ebay for <$60 and the Rx adapter for maybe $25. I am not sure why they would drop this as they really don't have an alternative product. Like you, the idea of spending $300-$400 on sunglasses is not making me happy


If you haven't already look into it you might want to check if you have any insurance coverage for them. I was shocked to learn that I did though my work insurance.
Mine covered about half if I remember correctly....which still sucked but less than anticipated.


----------



## ExChefinMA

BelgianHammer said:


> @ExChefinMA, dang, all versions of cycling glasses at LibertySport.com are $200-$250, and that is *without* a prescription. Even worse, they kindly notify you in their descriptions of ALL lenses that "... _Prescription available through your Optical Retailer_." So the price doesn't even include ones prescription and/or you can't even order prescriptions with them, which will easily add another $100-$120. So a person is potentially looking at $300-$370 for a pair of simple cyling sunglasses with a prescription in them?
> 
> This is the problem with this today in today's cycling (or any sport) world for people who cannot wear contact lenses. With contact lenses, all cycling frames are within reach of people. But for people who cannot, for one reason and/or another (myself, my eyes have tearing duct problems and any/all contacts thus within 10-15 mins become unwearable).
> 
> I've been looking at this for years now, several times a year desperately searching the Internet for someone, something that is affordable. Affordable and yet comparable to the eye coverage you actually get with a good pair of cycling sunglasses. So far, to this day, only prescription inserts are still within affordability range.
> 
> How can one justify, when looking at prescription sunglasses without inserts, the enormous price a pair when that easily adds up to a nice high-end alu road wheelset?
> 
> Honestly, it is amd has been just crazy.
> 
> What I ended doing is like searching around for places like SportRX.com and/or even Walmart, who sell their own branded versions of sunglasses, thus drastically reducing the price, and then getting prescription sunglasses (without the annoyance of inserts) for $100-$150, which is still a lot but is a heck of a lot more palatable than $300-up to $500+ (if you go with someone like RudyProject, where you don't even know if the frames will fit your face well).
> 
> It's too bad the market is soooooooo small for inserts. Contacts rule so heavily that retailers can get away with charging outlandish prices for prescription sport sunglasses, and know that many sports people will be forced into submission when buying.
> 
> DaveG, you end up finding anything affordable, especially ones that are cycling specific, please post back here. I've been (and still do keep) looking every year, and every year I am saddened at the gouging that goes on with respect to people who can't benefit from wearing contact lenses and are forced to go the prescription insert or prescription sunglasses route. Thanks!


BH, 

Guess for me it's justifiable because I use them every time I wear sunglasses. Not limited to cycling only. I have also had less than optimal experiences using inserts in dive masks, want to talk annoying?

Anyway, not every solution is right for everyone. OP asked for suggestions, I mentioned what i did.

Hope that you are able to find something that suits your needs, for me protecting my eyes was more important than high end alm wheels.

EEC


----------



## DaveG

ExChefinMA said:


> BH,
> 
> Guess for me it's justifiable because I use them every time I wear sunglasses. Not limited to cycling only. I have also had less than optimal experiences using inserts in dive masks, want to talk annoying?
> 
> Anyway, not every solution is right for everyone. OP asked for suggestions, I mentioned what i did.
> 
> Hope that you are able to find something that suits your needs, for me protecting my eyes was more important than high end alm wheels.
> 
> EEC


Chef, I agree that taking care of your eyes is important but it does seem like the mark-up on sunglasses is ridiculously high. I have to imagine the manufacturing process is totally automated and there is little labor involved, yet some shades are $200 plus, which is more many designer normal eyeglasses. I just dont want to feel like I am being ripped off.


----------



## ExChefinMA

DaveG said:


> Chef, I agree that taking care of your eyes is important but it does seem like the mark-up on sunglasses is ridiculously high. I have to imagine the manufacturing process is totally automated and there is little labor involved, yet some shades are $200 plus, which is more many designer normal eyeglasses. I just dont want to feel like I am being ripped off.


Dave, 

I hear ya, of course here we are spending thousands on bikes because of things like manufacturing process. 

#justsayin

Good luck in your quest for the right pair of sunglasses, let me know what you find, maybe I'll get a pair as well!

EEC


----------



## Tallboy1959

Very interested to see where this thread goes. I have the same vision problem as the OP, Not being able to wear wraparound glasses sucks on the bike. Makes the 40 and up mph downhills more exciting that's for sure.


----------



## rm -rf

See my other thread post with my Rudy Project prescription glasses.

I recently got some Rudy "Clear to Black" lenses that really do go almost completely clear. And they are very dark in sunlight. It's really great for rides that continue past sunset.

They get dark in 10-20 seconds, but take a few minutes to revert to clear.


----------



## Jay Strongbow

rm -rf said:


> See my other thread post with my Rudy Project prescription glasses.
> 
> I recently got some Rudy "Clear to Black" lenses that really do go almost completely clear. And they are very dark in sunlight. It's really great for rides that continue past sunset.
> 
> They get dark in 10-20 seconds, but take a few minutes to revert to clear.


Prior to getting wrap around sun glasses I used my regular glasses that changed dark/clear. That's definitely a great option. Though I must admit I've been pleasantly surprised how well my full time tinted sun glasses do in low light.


----------



## DaveG

Tallboy1959 said:


> Very interested to see where this thread goes. I have the same vision problem as the OP, Not being able to wear wraparound glasses sucks on the bike. Makes the 40 and up mph downhills more exciting that's for sure.


So far the only options I see are Rudy Project (pricy), Smith,and Tifosi. The Tifosi Podium XC with adapter is the cheapest option; about $70 for the sunglasses and $25-30 for the inserts. However, the insert attaches to the nose piece so removal for cleaning may be a pain. The Bolle's I am using now the insert just clips into the frame and is easy to remove to clean.


----------



## mik_git

When people are saying wrap around sunglasses, do you mean the 1 lense thing like oakley radar etc or jsut that they are sports glasses the hug the face? EG Rayban's wouldnt be, but racing Jackets would be...?


----------



## DaveG

When I say wraparound I mean a lens with a high curvature that directs winds around the glasses and the lens extends well beyond the edge of the eye close to the face for protection


----------



## sychen

My Oakley racing jacket works great with prescription photochromatic lenses.
Definitely fits the wrap around classification.

New Oakley field jackets is the new version of my glasses.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveG

sychen said:


> My Oakley racing jacket works great with prescription photochromatic lenses.
> Definitely fits the wrap around classification.
> 
> New Oakley field jackets is the new version of my glasses.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


One piece systems like the Oakleys work great if your diopter is between -3 to +3. My left eye is closer to +8. That requires much thicker lenses and they just cant be made to work with curved style sunglasses like that. In my regular glasses I have high-index lenses because they would otherwise be to thick to work with most frames


----------



## mik_git

racing jackets arn't 1 piece, they are framed 2 piece jobs, I have a pair they work pretty well, but for some reason I have really long eyelashes, so if I have them snug, they get all smeared, and if I leave a bit of space then I tear up a bit in the cold


----------



## Jay Strongbow

So to those of you who only want wrap around to deal with cold weather and watery eyes in those conditions......a helmet with a shield (you know, those marketed as aero) when it's cold and just use non-wrap around regular glasses when it's warmer out is a possible option.

I used regular glasses that changed light to dark for years and it's definitely not problem in the summer months. I never did get around to seeing is a shield would work for the watery eyes in the cold but I know a lot of people have successfully addressed it with one.


----------



## DaveG

*epilogue*

OP here. I looked at options from Rudy Project, Smith and Tifosi, but the inserts on all of those was not as easy to use on the Bolle. I called Sporteyes.com and they still had the inserts for the Bolle's even though they have been discontinued. So, I will buy those and kick the can down the road. Thanks for all the suggetstions


----------



## dlb1918

Another not so aero solution is something like Fitovers or Cocoons - shades that fit over your prescription glasses. $50-$80 from opticians. I like them much better than changing from non-shades to shades and back again. There are very cheap options on 'zon, but if you go to an optician you can be sure of the fit and the optical quality.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT

I use Rudy, Rydon II and just purchased a a pair of Rudy FOTONYK.. both use the insert because my prescription is to strong as well for non-insert glasses. 

Love both glasses...

RYDON II









FOTONYK


----------



## jbinbi

I am -5.0 on near, +2.5 on far, and -1.0 x 90 on astig. I wanted something wrap around. I also wanted non slip nose piece. Best solution after looking at everything mentioned above, and also a thread I posted here as well was these Maui Jim
https://www.mauijim.com/US/en_US/shop/sunglasses/wrap/twin-falls

Unfortunate they are about $700, Maui Jim only sells thru independent eye shops for things like this. I did find a pair of Ray Bans at Lenscrafters, but they needed to go out to RayBan for making the glass and would be about $500 as well. 

If you are astigmatic, it will limit how much wrap you can get. The more astigmatic, the less the wrap, so your choices become very limited.

On the plus side, these are the best glasses I have ever owned. The optics are fantastic, and I have been wearing glasses for 50+ years. 

In case you didn't know, pretty much all the eyeglass companies are owned by 1 Italian company, Luxxotica. This includes not just the frames, such as oakley, rayban, etc., but also the distributors such as lenscrafters, pearl, target optical, sunglass hut and on and on.


----------



## DaveG

jbinbi said:


> I am -5.0 on near, +2.5 on far, and -1.0 x 90 on astig. I wanted something wrap around. I also wanted non slip nose piece. Best solution after looking at everything mentioned above, and also a thread I posted here as well was these Maui Jim
> https://www.mauijim.com/US/en_US/shop/sunglasses/wrap/twin-falls
> 
> Unfortunate they are about $700, Maui Jim only sells thru independent eye shops for things like this. I did find a pair of Ray Bans at Lenscrafters, but they needed to go out to RayBan for making the glass and would be about $500 as well.
> 
> If you are astigmatic, it will limit how much wrap you can get. The more astigmatic, the less the wrap, so your choices become very limited.
> 
> On the plus side, these are the best glasses I have ever owned. The optics are fantastic, and I have been wearing glasses for 50+ years.
> 
> In case you didn't know, pretty much all the eyeglass companies are owned by 1 Italian company, Luxxotica. This includes not just the frames, such as oakley, rayban, etc., but also the distributors such as lenscrafters, pearl, target optical, sunglass hut and on and on.


Thanks but that seems like an huge amount of money for sunglasses. I was able to track down a Bolle insert for $25 so I will stick with the insert option for now. If my eyesight gets any worse I will probably invest of a service dog!


----------



## Tallboy1959

I picked up my Rudy Project setup about 10 days ago. Dropped off the prescription insert at my optometrist last Tuesday. Got those back last Saturday. Been on a couple of rides for just about 100 miles. Absolutely blown away. I have been fighting the can't wear wraparound glasses because my prescription is so bad thing for about 15 years now. Can't really put into words what it's like to descend at speed without my eyes watering. Been so long, I'm still trying to get used to that (in a good way). They have a kit with five different sets of lenses, another plus. We're they pricey? Yes a bit but worth every penny. I was thinking that this would be another in a long line of disappointments. Very happy to say, that is not the case. Chalk one up for the happy old man.


----------



## J-Flo

I tried numerous different solutions including expensive Adidas prescription wraparound lenses. Finally I was persuaded to try one-day disposable contacts with regular glasses (Oakley Path). I hated contacts and was sure it wouldn’t work. After a week and some fit adjustments though, it did. Never looked back. Contacts are MUCH better than glasses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelbikerider

For the past 8+ years, I have rotated between a couple of Rayban frames with prescription lens. Summertime heat and humidity knocks out the insert option since I sweat so much May thru September that it is sometimes hard to see through 1 lens . The initial cost was high but now I just get a new prescription lens every year or 2 for the most out of date lens.


----------



## Methodical

I'm in the same boat. I was using a regular pair of shades, but they recently broke. While the work, the were always sliding off my face, which is a PIA, so I had to use some straps to keep them in place. Also, I always had a hard time seeing the cycling computer and found out that it was the polarizer in the lens causing the issue.

I've been putting it off because of the cost, but no more. I need a pair of cycling sunglasses and with my prescription my options are limited, so they got me by the balls. I like the Oakley Flak 2.0 XL and with my eyes it's around $485. I can get 10% off, but I am going to also check with my insurance to see what's what. These will get more than just cycling use though. I may, at some point, get a 2nd set of lenses for my wildlife photography for when I am in the woods. I'm going to have to just suck it up.

I checked out those Rudy glasses from page 1 and started designing them and the price skyrocketed past $500 so fast.


----------



## duriel

Just go to American Vision or other regular glasses store and get a set of prescription glasses for less than $150.


----------



## Methodical

duriel said:


> Just go to American Vision or other regular glasses store and get a set of prescription glasses for less than $150.


I assume you mean Americas Best, because that's what comes up when I put in American Vision. They are shiisters, too. I took my Moms into the store for that so call $69 pair of glasses and that was a bust. They wanted way more for her prescription. 

I wish that were possible, but it's not. My prescription alone is at least $200, even for the basic crap. I could buy a $30 pair of glasses and still end up paying $300-400 because of my prescription. Just the way it is for me.

I ended up buying a pair of the Oakley Flak 2.0XL. They had a sale and the price was fairly reasonable, $125. It's the prescription that usually costs me the most. I had a pair of standard sunglasses that just broke, but they did not fully cover my eyes while riding, especially when down low (always ended up looking over the glasses), they gave me some problems looking at the bike computer (polarized) and they constantly slipped down my nose (had to use straps). The became my improptu riding sunglasses as they were never purchased for such duty. The Oakleys felt really nice and the wrap around feature is something I've been wanting. I will just have different lenses made for the frames. I am not interested in the fake Chinese version (i.e. Oakeys) because it will most likely be difficult to have someone put a prescription in them, especially since it violates US codes (i.e. patent violations). I know if I were a business I would not risk it. These will be a long term investment because I do not change frames often, if at all, and these ares so sporty that they will be my permanent pair of shades, so the long term costs will be minimal as I won't have to buy other pairs of shades.


----------



## duriel

Sounds like you are not 'normal'. It worked for me!


----------



## Methodical

duriel said:


> Sounds like you are not 'normal'. It worked for me!


I am normal. What's not normal is you trying to put everyone in this square box. Don't do that. We all have different needs. My eyes are different from yours or anyone else around here. As a matter of fact, because of my prescription, I am very limited in the style of frames I can choose from, especially those curved cycling glasses. Hell, you may as well have used that old tired phrase, "if I can do it anyone can."

I just looked at a $30 pair of glasses, with prescription it jumped to over $300. It's just the way it is. For that person who don't need prescription, they'd have a nice pair of $30 cycling shades.

It is, what it is.


----------



## duriel

Your still not normal!


----------



## DaveG

Methodical said:


> I assume you mean Americas Best, because that's what comes up when I put in American Vision. They are shiisters, too. I took my Moms into the store for that so call $69 pair of glasses and that was a bust. They wanted way more for her prescription.
> 
> I wish that were possible, but it's not. My prescription alone is at least $200, even for the basic crap. I could buy a $30 pair of glasses and still end up paying $300-400 because of my prescription. Just the way it is for me.
> 
> I ended up buying a pair of the Oakley Flak 2.0XL. They had a sale and the price was fairly reasonable, $125. It's the prescription that usually costs me the most. I had a pair of standard sunglasses that just broke, but they did not fully cover my eyes while riding, especially when down low (always ended up looking over the glasses), they gave me some problems looking at the bike computer (polarized) and they constantly slipped down my nose (had to use straps). The became my improptu riding sunglasses as they were never purchased for such duty. The Oakleys felt really nice and the wrap around feature is something I've been wanting. I will just have different lenses made for the frames. I am not interested in the fake Chinese version (i.e. Oakeys) because it will most likely be difficult to have someone put a prescription in them, especially since it violates US codes (i.e. patent violations). I know if I were a business I would not risk it. These will be a long term investment because I do not change frames often, if at all, and these ares so sporty that they will be my permanent pair of shades, so the long term costs will be minimal as I won't have to buy other pairs of shades.


Those advertised prices always apply to a very basic prescription. I have bad astigmatism so I need the high index lenses which are quite pricey. I just filled the insert on my Bolle sunglasses and it was about $150. Any type of one-piece wraparound sunglasses is out of the question for me


----------

